# Storyhour Posting issues



## megamania (Aug 9, 2013)

I am having major issues posting on my Storyhours.

I can reply with no problems but if I try to copy and paste all I get is a "waiting on en world.org and finally a "Can't open this page" message.

The strangest thing is occationally I can post or post small pieces... like once a month.

Tried getting some help through Morrus.  Umbran is limited in aid since I can't reply to him AND most of his questions are going over my head as I am largely computer illiterate.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## megamania (Aug 9, 2013)

...and if it matters-  I tried using "edit" and found more success but not a consistant one.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 9, 2013)

megamania said:


> Tried getting some help through Morrus.  Umbran is limited in aid since I can't reply to him AND most of his questions are going over my head as I am largely computer illiterate.




Yes, Umbran's the one dealing with this for you.  No point us both doing it.  There's no secret tech knowledge I have that he doesn't.

Why can't you reply to Umbran?

My best guess (given that we have no real information at all) is that you're copying and pasting from some application which is including craploads of rubbish with the text.  The only advice we could offer is to not copy and paste from that application if it's doing that.  Or maybe paste into Notepad first to remove all the formatting and gumph.  Alternatively, maybe your posts are just too long - there's only so much a forum textbox can handle in one go.  But I'll leave Umbran to handle it with you; we don't need an entire staff firing different things at you simultaneously.


----------



## megamania (Aug 9, 2013)

I tried retyping the entire storyhour segment but that didn't work either


----------



## megamania (Aug 9, 2013)

Tried posting only 2-4 lines at a time.  Mixed results.  This is why my last John play Storyhour has an imcomplete segment posted.


----------



## megamania (Aug 9, 2013)

Copy and paste is from a simple Word 2010


----------



## megamania (Aug 9, 2013)

As far as why I can't reply to Umbrum.....    don't know.    I get the same "waiting for en world.org message before it gives up


----------



## megamania (Aug 9, 2013)

Just tried again.   Pop-up box asking about leaving this page then states it can not pull up this page


----------



## Morrus (Aug 9, 2013)

It's all a but like me saying "megamania, I can't make an omelette - any idea why?" -- you've nothing to go on.  But it does sound like there's something screwy with your computer.   I think you need someone on-site to look for you; do you not know anyone techie?


----------



## megamania (Aug 9, 2013)

nada


----------



## Umbran (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, if you cannot reply to my PM, perhaps you can here.

What operating system are you working on?  Windows 7, Windows 8, or one of the current Mac OS?  Or are you working on a tablet?

What browser are you viewing EN World in when you work?  Internet Explorer?  Firefox?  Chrome?  Opera?

Here's a couple things you can try:

1) Try working in a different browser.  If you are currently using Firefox, try using IE or Chrome, and see if you get the same result.

2) Try typing up something lengthy in a plain text editor (on Windows, try plain old Notepad).  See if it gives you the same result.


----------



## megamania (Aug 10, 2013)

Using Google Chrome seemed to work....... (crosses fingers)

Thankyou


----------



## megamania (Aug 10, 2013)

Some body suggested I try a different Browser and it has worked.   My new security system also suggested there are some nasty things floating here thus why i could not openly / regularly post here.

So thankyou for putting up with me and... heads up.


----------



## megamania (Aug 12, 2013)

Well...   Chrome isn't working now either.    Once more I can not post.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 12, 2013)

Did Chrome ask you to update anything before it stopped working?  Did you do any updates to your computer at all?


----------



## megamania (Aug 13, 2013)

I ran a security scan and that's all


----------



## megamania (Aug 13, 2013)

not sure which is worse.... modem or not being able to do what I want when I want....


----------



## Umbran (Aug 13, 2013)

Perhaps when you ran that scan, the security suite figured out that Chrome was doing something it wasn't supposed to, and stopped it...

The thing is, loads of people have decent security on their machines, but can post just fine.  It sounds like your security software is going above and beyond, and we here are not in a good position to troubleshoot that for you.  You may want to speak to the tech support for the people behind the security software, to find what settings you need to change to operate in the web in a normal manner.


----------



## megamania (Aug 18, 2013)

Firefox seems to work.  Only one issue using that system.   Thankyou.


----------

